# Be careful of the games Uber drivers play in Domincan Republic...



## Frank White Philly

They will park somewhere close and try to cancel on you almost everytime if you drop the pin and don't use an exact address or building. When you call them, they'll pretend to not know where you are.

Also, in the Domincan Republic, you can pay via your card before the trip starts (like in the US) or you can pay with cash when the trip is over. 

For those of you paying by card in advance. The scam is for the driver to say, hey, my app is messed up. You need to pay in cash. Unsuspecting pax will do so. Then when you check your card, you will see that the ride was paid for and the driver scammed you out of extra money. 

The other scam is, the driver will take the longest route possible to your destination to squeeze extra money from you hoping you don't notice. Example. Let's say you want to go to a location 1 kilometer/mile away on the same street you originate your ride. They will try their best to make it a 1.5 or 2 kilometer/mile ride.

So be aware of the tricks here!


----------



## Illini

Sounds like the Las Vegas taxi industry to me.


----------



## Vespa

if you Pay peanuts, You get monkeys.


----------

